# Kipto 12/9: Lost my Togginity



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I got the pass this weekend to fish, so when I heard the M&G was gonna be @ Kipto I couldn't pass that up and with the wind to be virtually non-existent Friday I was gonna do both days! But it didn't exactly go as planned... 

First let me apologize for my lack of video, I broke my contour this week. So you will have to use your imagination...LOL. I wanted what a lot of people want from Kipto on their kayak, my Kow! LOL But after watching and reading reports on the tog bite I wanted to try that too... I checked earlier in the week with Chris' bait and tackle to see if they had fiddlers or Blue Crab, and I am glad I did. Crabbing season is closed in VA so no crab! So I brought my own supply from the H Mary by my job, they all made trip on ice. So I made my quarters and had a bag for chumming. 

The Tog
I have never fished for tog before. But I did my research, I read the reports, I got the right gear so I'ma tear em up right? Well not exactly...LOL I fished every ship there and got no bites, I went inside, alongside, EVERYTHING... not a thing until I hit the back of one of the South Side ship's holes. Then I fell victim to my bait being stolen... I didn't hook up so I ventured on, I was really getting down on myself... the thought of skunkage loomed That was until someone who had seen Comeonfish's vid and told me that where I was fishing was where he filmed his video report... so I went back. Put out a fresh piece of crab and waited... BTW it is a royal PITA staying on the ships, I just knew I was gonna tear a hole in my bow. Then I felt it... tap tap... Set the hook...MISS! Then I waited... tap tap... Set the hook...MISS! Ugggh! Checked the crab, luckily it was still there, put it back down... tap tap... Set the hook... SAMwich!!! LOL My first ever Tog hookup! I pulled it up, nice 15"er. I tried a few more pieces of bait, only to have it stolen. So I changed my tactics a tad. Instead of going through 2 knuckles, I went through just one and pushed the hook through the meat... I immediately got the next one, but he was an inch shy... So then, right when I was getting my tog Swag, I was outta bait. It was great though, it was a wonderful fight and catching it is like no other fish I have gone after! Definitely a great time.










My Kow
It's still swimming...lol. My only consolation is that NO ONE I spoke too pulled up a Striper or even saw one get pulled up! But I was the only one that got a keeper tog. 


It was a great day all in all... I met a couple of guys from NC that were really cool. There was a group from NY that was down for the weekend... you would have thought these guys were on Hobie staff!! Kayak Kevin was also there, I think he went over to the CBBT though because I never saw him around the ships... someone said he was targeting Tog. I will be back Kipto, for my Tog Limit and for my KOW! 

New Gear
I just picked up a Tsunami Airwave jigging rod MH 6'3" and paired it with an Avet SX... What a [email protected]$$$ combo! The airwave lived up to they're other products... super light, but still strong. It has a similar feel to the trevala Butterfly rod. I picked one up @ Basspro and the S might just be coming home....lol. At any rate the rod let em feel every tap from the tog, every bounce of the sinker... I loved it. Only thing I have issue with is the butt... its a tad long, but I got used to it! The SX was equally impressive... its my first lever drag and non-levelwind. I was afraid that I wouldn't remember to move the line with my thumb when I retrieved, but it was cool. The drag is really smooth... Only thing about the reel is the clicker... they need to rename it, the thing is so quiet...smh. But overall a great reel. I spooled it with #50 tuf line XP. I have been hearing good reports about it being just as good as Power Pro but %25 cheaper, so I decided to try it out... I'll make my final judgement later next season... Here goes my baby... And yeah I know my spooling job needs a little work...lol





















MYT


----------



## fsh_bstrd (Sep 3, 2011)

lol @ kk togging during striper season! u gonna believe that?


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the report mytmouse and congrats on your first tog! 

It would be nice to see a yak with a bow on it under the Christmas tree this year, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

MyT, ya know a fishn rods butt aint like most womens,,, you can get it trimmed down to fit your likens 

I am glad my wife don't read this board


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

JP - I had asked for mine a couple of Christmases ago and needless to say I had to take matters into my own hands! 

Shooter - LOL!!!! I am gonna take it out a few more times before I change it... luckily with rods we get unlimited test drives...lmao


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

MyT, your very welcome. That was me that was in the other Big Game. Glad that you at least got into em and got your 1st Tog. unfournatly my Kow is still swimming out in the pasture at Kipto, soon I will have one. Look forward to fishing with you again.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats. Great work.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I actually like the longer butt on the Airwaves rods. It's them little tiny eyes that I can't quite appreciate. They REALLY need to change the formula on that one...


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh cool Dave! I saw you guys locked your yaks up on shore did you head back out? 

Solid - Why don't you like the eyes?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

mytmouse said:


> Solid - Why don't you like the eyes?


They are too small to pass line join knots. You can really feel 'em! (especially with that stiff, small diameter rod)

All of my other conventional rods have bigger eyes, and have no issue with passing knots. The Airwaves feels like it's going to lose an eye when the knots pass through. I have 2 of them, and it's probably the only thing that I would change.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Ahhh gotcha... makes sense. I was using swivels so I didn't have to worry about it. But thats good to know if there is ever a time I wanna do a line to line leader.


----------

